# College Admissions Essay



## Darla (Aug 11, 2008)

*College Admissions Essay*





_In order for the admissions staff of our college to get to know you, the applicant, better, we ask that you answer the following question:_

"Are there any significant experiences you have had, or accomplishments you have realized, that have helped to define you as a person?"

I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice. I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention. I translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award-winning operas, I manage time efficiently. Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row.

I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing, I can pilot bicycles up severe inclines with unflagging speed, and I cook Thirty Minute Brownies in twenty minutes. I am an expert in stucco, a veteran in love, and an outlaw in Peru.

Using only a hoe and a large glass of water, I once single-handedly defended a small village in the Amazon Basin from a horde of ferocious army ants. I play bluegrass cello, I was scouted by the Mets. I am the subject of numerous do***entaries. When I'm bored, I build large suspension bridges in my yard. I enjoy urban hang gliding. On Wednesdays, after school, I repair electrical appliances free of charge.

I am an abstract artist, a concrete analyst, and a ruthless bookie. Critics worldwide swoon over my original line of corduroy evening wear. I don't perspire. I am a private citizen, yet I receive fan mail. I have been caller number nine and won the weekend passes. Last summer I toured New Jersey with a traveling centrifugal-force demonstration. I bat .400. My deft floral arrangements have earned me fame in international botany circles. Children trust me.

I can hurl tennis rackets at small moving objects with deadly accuracy. I once read Paradise Lost, Moby ****, and David Copperfield in one day and still had time to refurbish an entire dining room that evening. I know the exact location of every food item in the supermarket. I have performed covert operations for the CIA. I sleep once a week; when I do sleep, I sleep in a chair. While on vacation in Canada, I successfully negotiated with a group of terrorists who had seized a small bakery. The laws of physics do not apply to me.

I balance, I weave, I dodge, I frolic, and my bills are all paid. On weekends, to let off steam, I participate in full-contact origami. Years ago I discovered the meaning of life but forgot to write it down. I have made extraordinary four-course meals using only a Mouli and a toaster oven. I breed prizewinning clams. I have won bullfights in San Juan, cliff-diving competitions in Sri Lanka, and spelling bees at the Kremlin. I have played Hamlet, I have performed open-heart surgery, and I have spoken with Elvis.

But I have not yet gone to college.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 11, 2008)

hahaha, that's so foolish.


----------



## Hauptbahnhof (Sep 10, 2019)

When I need to complete an important writing task, assignment help australia is the solution. I am not a good writer so for me it's much more convenient to pay a reasonable price so all the papers will be done properly. And as far as I know, a lot of students all over the world use the exact same approach/


----------



## Botahudo (Nov 3, 2019)

I am sorry to say that but this essay leaves to wish better. If I were you I would rather use assignment geek and get a fine essay. So, you want to get a better result, you should definitely accept my advice. You shouldn't be economical with your academic performance because it does matter.


----------



## Lusy236 (Nov 27, 2019)

I've never had any problems with writing essays, and it is even interesting to me. But, there is one thing that seems impossible for me - speech writing. I have to do speeches often, but I can't write any of them. I don't know why is it happening, but it's a fact. But it's not a problem. I've seen a lot of services, which offer to write it for you, like this one. I'm delighted that I've found that service because the quality of finished work is always high. I give all the details and requirements to a writer, and he does his job fantastic.


----------



## Discordino (Nov 28, 2019)

It’s so good that I graduated from university and forgot what it means to write affordable papers . Now there are a bunch of services that help with this, and we used to suffer and always do this ourselves. So what can we say now, students are very lucky!


----------



## Helmut (Dec 20, 2019)

Why students face issues with writing??


----------



## rickrose (Mar 8, 2020)

Helmut said:


> Why students face issues with writing??


Maybe becouse it is hard? And not every student talanted in writing...


----------



## rickrose (Mar 10, 2020)

I also often had problems with writing, so what?


----------



## Lusy236 (Mar 10, 2020)

rickrose said:


> Maybe becouse it is hard? And not every student talanted in writing...


Perhaps you are right, not everyone has a talent for writing, but I will not understand another thing. If a person knows that he is experiencing problems with this, then why does he not immediately seek help? Any help, friends, teachers, or essay writing service? Some people just like to make a problem out of it, as if all their life was ok, and then the panic starts abruptly.


----------



## Franco Brooks (Apr 28, 2021)

Lusy236 said:


> Perhaps you are right, not everyone has a talent for writing, but I will not understand another thing. If a person knows that he is experiencing problems with this, then why does he not immediately seek help? Any help, friends, teachers, or essay writing service? Some people just like to make a problem out of it, as if all their life was ok, and then the panic starts abruptly.


Agree, but let’s not forget that people are different. Some might be too shy to ask anyone for help and some just don’t know where sites to use. When I have struggles with writing my essays I always get a brilliant college essay help from this service. The writers on this site are outstanding and the price is fair for such a top-quality product.


----------



## massacan (May 29, 2022)

Frankly speaking, I've never written essays by myself.


----------



## undertiko (Jul 28, 2022)

hello help


----------



## Masque (Jul 29, 2022)

undertiko said:


> hello help


Hello, anything?


----------



## arteidoster (Aug 1, 2022)

Of course, the forum is off-topic, but in general the information is useful. Thank you, I am just a student.


----------



## Masque (Aug 10, 2022)

arteidoster said:


> Of course, the forum is off-topic, but in general the information is useful. Thank you, I am just a student.


Is it about essay writing?


----------



## massacan (Aug 10, 2022)

I am a very creative person and I love creativity. I have a lot of written assignments. I had to order online nursing papers . I realized that I would not be able to do anything on my own. I liked that they offered me 14 days of free improvements, that is, I don’t have to worry about quality at all. This is a really attractive offer. As a result, I have already contacted this company several times and now I completely trust these professional writers.


----------

